# HF 44142 crossfeed nut



## Happycamper (Jan 6, 2014)

Just replaced the crossfeed nut on my 3n1. Bought the nuts from Grizzly that were for the comparable 3n1. Fit perfectly. They are a little tight when you first install them. I lubed the crossfeed shaft with lithium grease, installed the new nut and it quickly wore in eliminating all the backlash. They are fairly inexpensive so I bought two just to have a spare. I figured if I was paying the shipping for one, the second one lowered the shipping price for each.


----------

